
Why I'm Unemployable - j_baker
http://www.forbes.com/sites/susannahbreslin/2011/08/08/why-im-unemployable/
======
pragmatic
Good grief. The paging on these articles is getting ridiculous. Will we be
paging at every sentence soon?

Btw, why is she unemployable? Is it because she is tall with model looks?

